# Wie EPS Datei kontrollieren?



## Schnurble (17. März 2011)

Hallo,

ich möchte gerne ein Bildchen auf Papierclips gravieren lassen (ca. 15x15mm). Der Shop benötigt dazu das Bild als EPS Datei, ich habe aber eine Pixelgrafik.

Ich habe leider von Vektorgrafiken keine Ahnung, aber ich habe mich trotzdem mal dran versucht. Ich habe in Inkscape das Bild mit der Trace-Funktion vektorisiert und als EPS Datei gespeichert.
Leider öffnet InkScape diese EPS-Datei nicht, so kann ich das Ergebnis nicht kontrollieren.
IrfanView sagt, es wäre ein invalides EPS File und könnte es nicht dekodieren.
Word kann es importieren, aber es ist keine Strichzeichnung mehr, sondern eine große schwarze Fläche.
Besser geeignete Programme habe ich nicht und wollte wegen dieser Einmalsache jetzt auch keine teure Software kaufen. Gibt es noch andere Möglichkeiten, wie ich feststellen kann, ob das EPS File was taugt? 
Oder beweisen meine bisherigen Fehlschläge schon, dass das EPS nix ist? Und könntet Ihr mir in dem Fall ein kostenloses, einfaches Program empfehlen, welches aus SVG EPS machen kann? Denn das SVG, was InkScape erzeugt hat, sieht i.O. aus, ich brauch es halt aber als EPS...

Grüße,
Anja


----------



## smileyml (17. März 2011)

Hallo Anja,

wenn ich das EPS in Illustrator öffne, bestehen die Linien nicht aus Linien, sondern eine "Kontur" hat einen Außen und Innenpfad und beschreibt so die Dicke der Striche. In der Gravur würde demnach dann ein Doppelstrich entstehen - soweit da zumindest mein Verständnis.

Ob aber der Shop damit was anfangen kann, fragst du ihn am besten selbst.
Sollte dem nicht so sein, wirst du es in z.B. Inkscape nachzeichnen müssen, da die Ergebnisse beim automatischen Vektorisieren ansonsten immer so wie bei dir sind, da die Dicke der Striche als Flächen interpretiert werden.

Grüße Marco


----------



## cdpanic (18. März 2011)

Hallo!

Hab so etwas schon einmal gravieren lassen (waren hald Gläser aber das sollte ja egal sein) aber damals war es so das überhaupt nur dünne Linien möglich waren!

du solltest deine Datei einfach mal hinschicken und fragen ob sie damit etwas anfangen könne und dir vlt. einen "proof" also ein Stück zeigen lassen und dann entscheiden!

lg
stef


----------



## Schnurble (18. März 2011)

Hallo,

vielen Dank für Eure Antworten! Damit weiss ich jetzt zumindest, das die Datei nicht kaputt ist.
Ob's so passt, werde ich dann nächste Woche mal in dem Shop nachfragen...

Grüße,
Anja


----------

